# User Name changed ?



## exhausted55 (Feb 15, 2012)

Login / Pswd was failing this morning. I chose to reset my pswd and the email that came said my user name was exhausted55.

But my user name is fearless55

I set a new password for exhausted55 so I could log in, but I would prefer to be fearless55. My profile and posts are under that user name.

Can you help?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like you have two logins. You would need to reset the passwords for the other one. You must have used another email address for that one.


----------



## exhausted55 (Feb 15, 2012)

Chris H. said:


> Sounds like you have two logins. You would need to reset the passwords for the other one. You must have used another email address for that one.


doh!

You are correct. Thanks!


----------

